
South Korea Blasting K-Pop Across North Korean Border - vinchuco
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/south-korea-blasts-kpop-north-korea_568fca17e4b0cad15e64619c
======
SCAQTony
From Reddit: A Seoul, Korea, doctor explains how effective the loud speakers
have been for raising awareness of what life is like in South Korea:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3hrxg3/kim_jong_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3hrxg3/kim_jong_un_orders_north_korea_military_to/cuae7ih)

